# L-Lysine while nursing



## sabgau (Apr 14, 2008)

I seem to be getting painful canker sores often, can I take L-lysine while nursing?

thanks


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't know anything about l-lysine, but my daughter's canker sores have been helped, short-term, with homeopathic natrum muriaticum, and long-term I think they're zinc-related--she's low--it's just taking a while to correct. Those would both be fine to take while nursing.

Hope someone else knows about the l-lysine!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I have taken L-Lysine throughout my life for cold sores - while pregnant and while nursing with no side-affects. It is a naturally occuring amino acid found in foods such as black beans and spinach, so I'm going to guess that supplementing with it is no different than eating it. By the way, you might want to avoid foods with high amounts of L-Arginine such as chocolate. L-Arginine antagonizes canker sores and cold sores and will cause outbreaks. If your L-Lysine intake is higher than your L-Arginine intake, you should be able to keep them at bay (as long as you keep stress down too







).


----------

